# Just been diagnosed



## unspoken (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,I'm a 19 year old female from the UK (in fact, it's my 19th birthday today, 17th June) and I've just been diagnosed with IBS. The doctor called it Post-Infection Irritable Bowel, but I think I've had it a lot longer, just not as badly. Artificial sweeteners, in particular sorbitol, have produced a bad reaction in me for a few years. I had a stomach bug last month and since then I've had stomach pain, nausea and other symptoms when I eat more than a small meal. I've lost about 8 pounds in weight in the time as well. My doctor told me not to eat fatty foods, spicy food or alcohol and to avoid too much protein and fibre and basically to eat just carbohydrates and reckons it should get better in 6-8 weeks. I've just come home from University and my mum thinks I might have trouble with wheat/gluten because she used to. So I'm on a diet of rice, low fat crisps, potato, a few other gluten free foods, and a little bit of tuna or chicken. I've been eating this kind of thing for about a week now, but until a few days ago I was also eating other things because I was in catered Halls where I didn't get to choose what I ate.The main problem is, I've been feeling really depressed since I've been on this diet. I'm faced with a situation of either really bad stomach pains and feeling sick after eating, or my stomach feeling alright but feeling numb and empty and like crying the whole time. My friends at uni couldn't understand why I was so miserable and irritable. It was really hard seeing them all enjoying pizza and alcohol and chocolate while I could hardly eat anything. Now I'm home and I've just had my birthday and no matter how hard my parents try to cheer me up, I just feel like crying. It doesn't feel like my birthday at all and I'm just drifting around trying to find something that makes me feel anything. Apart from my music, nothing else makes me feel even vaguely entertained or alive. All I have done today is go to the supermarket and try to find foods I can eat.I know I will feel better if I can sleep properly, but I've always had insomnia and it's bad at the moment, I can't sleep for more than a few hours a night.I'm going to try and see the doctor who sees my family some time this week but I'm not sure what they can do.If anyone has any advice or anything that would be great. I know I don't have IBS anywhere near as badly as many people on this site, but the sudden change in diet is really getting me down.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi and I'm very sorry you're going through what you are right now. I have a few questions though. How did you dr. come to the conclusion that you have IBS? Did he run tests, blood work, stool sample? You could have something totally different that could be cleared up with antibiotics. I don't want to get your hopes up, but I would love to hear more information on how did dr came to his diagnosis. Keep you chin up. If it ends up really being IBS, I promise what you are eating right now does not have to stay this way!!! So stay hopeful and eat cake for your birthday!! I'll look back for your responses if you feel like writing.


----------



## unspoken (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi, thanks for replying.The doctor came to the conclusion from prodding my stomach in various places and asking me about my symptoms. I'm going to see another doctor this week to get a second opinion, but I think the diagnosis is probably right because the symptoms fit, particularly the bloating pain, and they have gone away while I am eating only rice and potatoes.Incidentally, does anyone know which fruit/vegetables are best to eat and which are best to avoid? I feel very unhealthy having very little fruit and veg but I don't want to eat something that will make it worse. I can live without chocolate and pizza (it's like being on a very effective weight loss diet) but I know I will need vitamins and vitamin tablets don't agree with me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are having a rough time - and sorry you are having these symptoms at such a young age - it sounds to me like you have some symptoms of depression - now whether these are directly related to your diagnoses of IBS or not - I'm not sure - but frankly, you shouldn't be feeling like this - not sleeping is NO picnic - believe me, I know all about that. Have you a sympathetic doctor you could discuss this with? I think you mentioned that you were at college - do you have a student rep (you are a brit aren't you - me too) or somebody sympathetic you could chat to - there should be somebody - might be able to suggest some councelling - cos you really don't have to go through this alone.There is are some tapes about which can help with anxiety and sleep problems - Mike's tapes - I don't know much about them - but there is a forum about Cognitive Therapies here on this board that might help.You are not alone - but depression - in any of its forms - is a very isolating condition - I know - I have had very bad bouts of it - though am very well now - so you need to seek some help. Thank god, I think there is very little stigma attached to admitting to feeling down nowadays - or there shouldn't be.You are very welcome to PM me at any time - should you need a further chat.I'm an old bag of 44 - but I can totally relate to much of what you are saying.A very warm welcome to these boards.Sue (A Scouser in Exile - down the M56 in Manchester)xxxxx


----------



## unspoken (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi. I saw the doctor this morning who wants to take stool and urine samples. He also told me not to eat for 24 hours and gave me some tablets to take 20 minutes before food, Mebeverine Hydrochloride. I'll see how this goes.Generally I am feeling better, I was eating more yesterday and I feel less unhappy at the moment, just hungry, so that is good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Sounds positive - we're always here if you need us.Sue xxxx


----------

